# Black Walnut Wormer?



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been using black walnut as a wormer for my dogs/cats/chickens. It is working fine. 

Now I wanna get the goats on it. I just got a book called "Herbal Handbook for Farm and Stable." In the book she calls for 6 green hulls (the green covering on the walnut) brewed in 2 pints of water.

She said to give one cup, three times a day before meals.

I brought the water to a rolling boil and am now allowing the mixture to cool. That is "brewing", right? LOL

Is anyone using a recipe like this? I would like to start them on it but I am always afraid of trying new medicinals on new animals. The stuff looks pretty strong, LOL. I stink and my hands are now a lovely shade of puke green. :GAAH: 

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

and they just drink it by the cupful? sassafras tea was good for head colds and i do remember granma making the black walnut tea too. but u cant possibly drench all those animals with a cup three times a day can you?

curious....o don't get me wrong i love natural remedies. As a physical therapist i also was in favor of alternative medicines and treatments. 

can u tell me more about your walnut brew and what exactly are the types of worms that it targets?

keeping an open mind.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I've got that book (love it!), and I tried the walnut brew once, but it was such a large amount for my goats, that I switched over to using black walnut tincture instead.

Sounds like your brew is coming along nicely, but don't expect your goats to be happy about taking it! I would start out small, and maybe only give your goats 1/2 cup twice daily at first, and then if all seems well, then start increasing up to 1 C. 3x's daily. JMO. 

Tolers, it takes out pretty much every kind of worm, except lung worm. And no, they usually won't drink it. You have to hand drench them. 

Right now, my favorite deworming method is using a black walnut/wormwood tincture. Works like a charm!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

This may be something I might be interested in trying... Jay if you wanna make us some, be my guest! LOL


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey, I was reading further. It said dose a lot of the drenches for goats and sheep was 1 pint or so. This is a book you need to read before using, LOL.


I would be happy to make you some. We have several trees loaded with nuts! I am looking into condensing it through boiling. I do not know if that destroys the active ingredient though. Gotta find that out, lol.

I am afraid to use wormword because Maa may be preggers! :O I have a good planting of mugwort that I grow because it is such a useful herb. Bloody crane's bill too. There's a lot of great plants on my property that I have trying to cultivate as natural medicine for us and the animals.

I will tell you, force-feeding it to Maa was NOT FUN. lol She looks like she has some terrible disease from where it stained her hair, LOL.


I made a paste to worm the cats/dogs. I added the extract to flour and that was easy to dose. 

Sorry it took so long to respond, I forgot to subscribe to the thread!


As for horses, if you boil them, wouldn't that destroy the fungus people worry about?

Tolers, what GoatSong said. It is a very old remedy for worms and other problems too. I can say for fact the GREEN nut hulls works on dogs/cats and chickens. This is my first attempt with goats but my results will be tainted because I am using a chemical wormer for possible lungworms. You can also use the leaves and other parts of the tree as well.

Were going organic, just not there yet. 

This winter I am buying up as much garlic as I can afford. That is a plant I will never be without because it is SO HEALING. I will buy the chopped, bottled garlic to use while I am getting my plants going. One step at a time to organic, lol. Gosh I love garlic.


This book is a MUST HAVE if you want to do natural stuff. Man oh man is it great.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I am right now trying to figure out the best way to dry and store giant ragweed. They love this stuff and it is supposed to be a helpful herb as well.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

GotmygoatMTJ, I can gather some plants if you want to have a go at herbal gardening. I will have to clean my flowerbeds out sometime soon and I can get you starts of stuff. You can just come out and get them when you're ready.

Most of them are very easy to grow and as long as you keep them watered until established, take care of themselves. Mulching is important of course.

I will have more stuff next year too. I am buying mangle seeds this fall or winter, I can share with you, if you want.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, do your black walnut trees have a hundred baby trees under them like a lot of them do? How would you feel about stuffng some in a flat rate box? I could send you baby Plantain plants in return. I could also sent you postage.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Let me check around the property. Hillis mowed down the ones in the front yard, LOL. I'm sure there are some growing around in our back woods. I can't afford to ship anything right now, we are getting ready to spend all our money on our son's 5'th birthday party. lol

They grow quickly from seed, just take forever to actually produce nuts. You can use the leaves as a wormer though, they just aren't as strong as the nut hulls.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

i make sure they get once a week chopped fresh cloves of garlic. I doctor up the carrots with cinnamon. i too plan an herbal garden and or planting the things i can in pasture.....peppermint garlic . etc. we have all kinds of rag weed and we have walnut trees we have 5 can u ship the them walnuts in the hulls while they still green? if u cover postage i send any of u some of them.

im going to online search for seeds for other stuff turnips parsly peppermint garlic i know can be grown plant form and prob best to do that.

to track down slippery elm bark is a trouble spot right now. when i used to sing i bought some in a tea. wonder if i could make them tea treats like ice cubes and get it to them that way???? anyone know about the slippery elm bark???

appriciate all advice and the offer for walnuts stands.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Tolers, I'm not sure if you were asking where you could buy slippery elm bark? Molly's Herbals sells it.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I am gonna check our property for slippery elm. It is "supposed" to grow here natively. Actually, I THINK I have seen it on our land.

http://www.pollenlibrary.com/map.aspx?m ... -rubra.png

From what I garnered, you are supposed to make the walnut wormer from green hulls that haven't dried yet. I'm not really sure if this is a have to thing though. am gathering mine green and preparing them as needed. I make enough to worm said animal for several days before making more.

You can use vinegar or vodka to preserve it too, I think. We'll use vinegar because I don't want drunk animals, LOL.

I am ordering more yarrow, mugwort and other herbal seeds too. Here is a good link to order seeds by the ounce.

I like these people and have ordered from them before. The seeds are nice and clean when you get them. One ounce of seed is A LOT!

http://stores.ebay.com/everwildefarms

It is easy to buy the slippery elm bark though. Here, check on Ebay.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=slippe ... m270.l1313


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Another good forage crop are Chinese elm trees. They grow SUPER quick from seed and the goats adore them. The seeds are good for eating as well. I am careful about planting nonnatives so wouldn't allow mine to go to seed. Hard, rotational grazing should keep that problem at bay.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

A word of warning about the black walnut guys ...make SURE you wear gloves! My hands will be stained for probably two more weeks. It looks rather nasty, LOL.

It will stain your goats too--so make sure you don't drip it on them if you're showing. Maybe smear a THICK layer of petroleum jelly on their heads, especially around their mouths hehe. Maa Belle (white) looks like she has some terrible disease because of the stain, LOL. Make sure you wipe them off or they will transfer the dye to other parts of their bodies, LOL.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi CluckyJay,

What is the book you're referring to? I'd be so interested in getting it, as I'm very into natural remedies too.

I read once a while ago in a Hulda Clark book that the best worming combo is Black Walnut, Wormwood, and Cloves. Individually they're great, but supposedly together they pack a knock-out punch to parasites. Her book is for humans and also household pets, so I assume it's probably good for goats too. I've been using the Molly's herbals quite happily, but would like to make my own someday so this book sounds right up my ally.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Yup, a lot of herbs work better when used in combination. Its called The Complete Herbal Handbook for Farm and Stable. Its really good!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks CluckyJay! On my way to amazon to check it out... :hi5:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Great discussion here. I'm keen on herbals and botanicals. I checked out "The Complete Herbal Hand book for Farm and Stable at Amazon. It's under $20 so hopefully if I can make up a bigger order and get shipping free. 

I have been using wormwood tincture, cloves, juniper berries and thyme but I haven't been able to get enough of a worm load (thankfully) to compare to see if it is working well. I wanted to add black walnut hulls, but have not been able to find it. Do you think black walnut leaves would work? I can get those at the health food store in town.

Goat Song, how much black walnut tincture do you use?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Just made an order from Amazon for The Complete Herbal Handbook for Farm and Stable and also got Alternative Treatments for Ruminant Animals. Can't wait to see these books! Thanks for recommending the first CluckyJay. :thumb:


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I believe all parts of the walnut tree will work--the hulls are the strongest. I know the book said you can use the leaves too. Not sure but I think she said several handfuls of leaves.

My goats can't stand it but they will nibble a bit on the leaves. Make sure you wear gloves!

I need to plant junipers! Thanks for the reminder kid'n! 

I wonder if I should start selling the black walnut hulls, LOL.

If I can remember and have time, I will see tomorrow how many I have extra and I might be able to give a bit away for shipping. Some one else was asking for that or trees, I can't remember. Maybe I should start planting some of them? LOL If I can just grind and dry them I can ship several in powdered for for a small shipping fee, I think. Lemme look into drying them.

I have such a bad short-term memory.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks CluckyJay. :idea: Sounds like I should grow a Black Walnut tree or two. Good advice about the gloves. I think there is probably a market for your walnut hulls. I see they can be dried in a dehydrator or just air dried. Apparently, though, they can get a mould on them that is deadly to horses so the quicker they can be dried the better, I guess.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Would boiling them before use kill the mold? I was wondering about that.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

As near as I can tell from what I have been able to look up, the active ingredients are not destroyed by boiling the hulls. I guess it's possible they could be diminished somewhat, but better safe than sorry. Depending on how dry your climate is and how carefully they are processed after they are picked, mold might not be a problem. You might just have to avoid giving them to horses. I read that they can make dogs pretty sick too.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been worming my dogs with large doses for a while now. No problems that I can tell. I don't have horses so am not too concerned about the reaction. Was just curious about the boiling and the mold though. Wish it would destroy the problem!

What I do is add the hulls to a gallon bucket of water and the cats/dogs drink when they want it. I've seen them drink from it a lot--the chickens too. I am dosing them manually with a syringe a few times a year too.

I wanna add more herbs to the manual mix. Gotta get those plants started though! lol


----------



## minnecolts (Feb 11, 2013)

*Black Walnut Water*

Early each fall I gather black walnuts in 5 gallon pails. Once they turn black, I fill the pail full of walnuts with fresh water and, using a stout stick, I roll them around in the water until the husks fall off and the walnuts are pretty much free of their husks. I call this 'black walnut water'.

While I'm working, and while the buckets of walnuts are soaking (sometimes overnight or they get filled with rain water and sit for a day or so by my shed) every animal on my property drinks from these buckets in lieu of their fresh water!

My cats, dogs, chickens, turkeys and goats love it!

After a day or so I pour the buckets into a strainer (hardware cloth works great for this) to capture all the walnuts, which I then spread on tarps in the sun (and away from the animals!) and leave the water by the drip line of my shed for as long as it takes to evaporate or be consumed by the animals. It doesn't go bad and mosquitoes avoid it.

By November, it's gone!

Just be careful that you do NOT pitch or work with black walnut water near your garden or base of yard trees as it is a natural fungicide/herbicide and plants will not grow well afterward.

Likewise, never plant or compost near a black walnut tree.

Black walnut trees are not dangerous to mammals - just worms, parasites and most plants.

Native Americans used black walnut water to deworm themselves, but as far as human consumption goes, that you will need to look up.

If you pour your black walnut water on the ground, earthworms and other insects will quickly rise to the surface to avoid it, it's pretty amazing!

Also, as an afterthought, black walnut shells can be burned like wood in your woodstove!


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

i also use black walnut to worm my cats and dogs. i buy a tincture at the health food store. it comes in a glass jar with a dropper and was about $25.00.

for my cats and dogs (30lbs or under), i put 10 drops per dog or cat in their food every morning for ten days (starting on the day of the full moon), then off for 10 days, and then for a final 10 days. i do that every third month.

does anyone know the dosage for goats? i skimmed the thread, but i don't think i saw an answer to that.... for the tincture, not the brew.


----------



## Nika123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Goat Song said:


> I've got that book (love it!), and I tried the walnut brew once, but it was such a large amount for my goats, that I switched over to using black walnut tincture instead.
> 
> Sounds like your brew is coming along nicely, but don't expect your goats to be happy about taking it! I would start out small, and maybe only give your goats 1/2 cup twice daily at first, and then if all seems well, then start increasing up to 1 C. 3x's daily. JMO.
> 
> ...


What dosage and frequency are you using the tincture? And are you diluting it with water? On what size goats?

Any info would be helpful. I fear giving too much, but what I'm giving now isn't fully doing the job. I'm administering .5ml (diluted with water 2:1) 1x/day every 2 days.

Best,
Nika


----------



## Poakahi (Oct 14, 2016)

Goat Song said:


> ...I switched over to using black walnut tincture instead.
> 
> Right now, my favorite deworming method is using a black walnut/wormwood tincture. Works like a charm!


Aloha from the BI of Hawaii. I have a goat (my first and favorite boer named "Pua" or flower) with bottle jaw... So apparently the root problem is a blood sucking parasite which caused anemia. I found a deworming recipe online, 100% herbal. ...

https://libertyhomesteadfarm.com/herbal-remedies/homemade-herbal-animal-dewormer-tonic/

But... I live on a rock in the middle of the ocean and was only able to get one tincture each of wormwood and black walnut hulls... How much should I give her? I have no clue what she weights... Shes about 7 months old.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Bottle Jaw can be pretty serious--if you can't find the right dosage or have any doubts about its effectiveness you might want to use a chemical wormer. I'm pretty sure black walnut can be toxic to goats so you need to be sure of your dosage--she's a kind of young goat. You may be able to use a chart that gives you a weight estimate based on her girth measurement, if she's a dairy breed. The chart might be on the Fiasco Farms website.

Good luck getting her better! Now that your question is back at the top of the list, maybe you'll get a response from somebody who has experience with this.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

A private message sent to Goat Song, the person who posted what you quoted, may yield faster results to your question.

Catharina is right. Bottlejaw is nothing to mess around with. On a scale of urgency, think of it as an appendix about to burst, as opposed to menstrual cramping.

We have some wonderful members here from HI. Once you get through this emergency with Pua, I hope you connect with them. Maybe you can form your own loose and widely flung coop for ordering purposes?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh, and for weight....Weigh yourself, then pick up the goat and weigh yourself again. The difference is your goat.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goat Song is no longer on this forum and was forced to give her animals away after some neighborhood complaints . 
You might PM Dayna, she lives on the big island I believe.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh, good. Dayna was definitely one of the ones I had in mind.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

mariarose said:


> Oh, good. Dayna was definitely one of the ones I had in mind.


got it covered.  Thanks for contacting me!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Dayna and mariarose, I was in a meeting with the county code inspector when I saw this.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Goat Song said:


> I've got that book (love it!), and I tried the walnut brew once, but it was such a large amount for my goats, that I switched over to using black walnut tincture instead.
> 
> Sounds like your brew is coming along nicely, but don't expect your goats to be happy about taking it! I would start out small, and maybe only give your goats 1/2 cup twice daily at first, and then if all seems well, then start increasing up to 1 C. 3x's daily. JMO.
> 
> ...


Where do you get the black walnut/wormwood tincture?
I would like to try that.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Tolers Boers said:


> i make sure they get once a week chopped fresh cloves of garlic. I doctor up the carrots with cinnamon. i too plan an herbal garden and or planting the things i can in pasture.....peppermint garlic . etc. we have all kinds of rag weed and we have walnut trees we have 5 can u ship the them walnuts in the hulls while they still green? if u cover postage i send any of u some of them.
> 
> im going to online search for seeds for other stuff turnips parsly peppermint garlic i know can be grown plant form and prob best to do that.
> 
> ...


Could you chop up some green Walnut leaves and fed them in their grains.?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> Where do you get the black walnut/wormwood tincture? ..





goathiker said:


> Goat Song is no longer on this forum and was forced to give her animals away after some neighborhood complaints . ..


...


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Poakahi, I'm very into natural solutions, but if my doe had bottle-jaw, I would go straight for the chemical wormer. Dayna would know what chemical wormers work well here.

What part of the Big Island are you on? I'm in Puna. I avoid parasite problems by giving my goats lots of space and not having very many of them (low stocking rate) so they never have to eat anywhere near the ground. 

I've only had goats for a bit over 2 years, but have not had to use a chemical wormer on them yet. I do use Land of Havilah herbal wormer for prevention. I wouldn't try and mix my own wormer, as I am not an herbalist. I have a friend who was making her own herbal wormer and recently lost a goat to parasite overload.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

lilaalil said:


> Poakahi, I'm very into natural solutions, but if my doe had bottle-jaw, I would go straight for the chemical wormer. Dayna would know what chemical wormers work well here.
> 
> What part of the Big Island are you on? I'm in Puna. I avoid parasite problems by giving my goats lots of space and not having very many of them (low stocking rate) so they never have to eat anywhere near the ground.
> 
> I've only had goats for a bit over 2 years, but have not had to use a chemical wormer on them yet. I do use Land of Havilah herbal wormer for prevention. I wouldn't try and mix my own wormer, as I am not an herbalist. I have a friend who was making her own herbal wormer and recently lost a goat to parasite overload.


She came by yesterday and grabbed some chemical de wormer from me.

And yeah, I'm too scared to mix my own. Herbs can be just as dangerous as any other chemical.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Dayna, you are the best. As is lilaalil....

Please people, don't mess about with bottlejaw. You have no time.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Dayna said:


> She came by yesterday and grabbed some chemical de wormer from me.
> 
> And yeah, I'm too scared to mix my own. Herbs can be just as dangerous as any other chemical.


That's great! Yeah, I'd rather stick with tried and true, rather than reinventing the wheel to save a few bucks. A bag or herbal wormer lasts a long time for me; it's worth it to buy quality.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Following


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess I need to tell since this thread was resurrected. 
Goat Song lived in Yamhill county about 14 miles from me. Her herbal plans really didn't work the way she was mixing or using them. After the sheriff got involved, she sold out and moved. 
There were dead cows and goats involved. 

Herbs are great IF you know what you are doing but, just became they are natural doesn't make them completely safe especially when mixed in combination meds. Unless you know exactly what you're doing, leave the mixing to the experts.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

goathiker said:


> I guess I need to tell since this thread was resurrected.
> Goat Song lived in Yamhill county about 14 miles from me. Her herbal plans really didn't work the way she was mixing or using them. After the sheriff got involved, she sold out and moved.
> There were dead cows and goats involved.
> 
> Herbs are great IF you know what you are doing but, just became they are natural doesn't make them completely safe especially when mixed in combination meds. Unless you know exactly what you're doing, leave the mixing to the experts.


Thanks, Goathiker,
This just goes to show that we shouldn't jump to a new found cure because we all may not be knowledgeable of what sounds good. Something's do work but if the experienced people aren't using it, then leave it alone. Just do like I do, admit you don't know and listen to who does. There are a few on the site you can tell has proven they know best. Thanks to the one's that know who I am talking about.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Herbs are great IF you know what you are doing but, just became they are natural doesn't make them completely safe especially when mixed in combination meds. Unless you know exactly what you're doing, leave the mixing to the experts.


YES!!! That was well said.


----------

